# Slimeballs on the Middle Fork



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you know the people who own the rafts shown below?










They camped across from Sunflower Hot Springs on July 16 & 17. While using the hot springs, they felt entitled to use their soap and shampoo under the hotspring waterfall, sending a huge plume of suds directly into the river. The result of that can be seen in the second photo, showing one of our rafts filled with suds that came up through the self-bailing floor. 










Furthermore, these disgusting cretins left their empty cans and bottles around the upper pools of the hot spring. 

In my report to the Forest Service I recommended that their rafts be shredded and used to pave the Boundary Creek parking lot. If you are these people or know these people, all I can say is stay home!


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have rowed over and transferred the slime into their boat and took a shit on their seats


----------



## Blue Falcon (May 22, 2012)

LMAO! They lather up pretty good.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Due to my advanced years I had to look this up.

LMAO-LAMO	
1. 
The act of laughing at someone online not because what they say, but be cause of their ignorance and incompetance. 

2. 
Laughing sarcastically at someone because of their lame statement.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

David Miller said:


> Due to my advanced years I had to look this up.
> 
> LMAO-LAMO
> 1.
> ...


Stfu!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I believe its best delivered as


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Motor boats on rivers are pretty effin lame and intolerable too....


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats BS, leaving trash on the river is fn disgusting. I would have gone over and talked to them. Hope you figure out who the scum bags are and the TL loses their permit applying privledges for a couple years in all the 4 rivers drawings.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

treemanji said:


> Hope you figure out who the scum bags are and the TL loses their permit applying privledges for a couple years in all the 4 rivers drawings.


We took their tag number (83-28, if you're wondering) and included that in our report to the Forest Service. I know that an outfitter also took their tag number, and presumably reported them as well.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

montuckyhuck said:


> Motor boats on rivers are pretty effin lame and intolerable too....


If your not burnin gas your not havin fun! Get over it... There is a place for all!


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

mkashzg said:


> If your not burnin gas your not havin fun! Get over it... There is a place for all!


 +1
Years ago at Lee's Ferry I was starting a motor for the first time since it had been winterized. The cloud of blue smoke drifted downstream across the 15 rowing rigs that were there. It was beautiful.
Now that I am a rower I still feel there is room for all.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Mogur, please keep the msg board updated*

on what if anything the Ranger's do to the people who littered this beautiful place on the Middle Fork.

I also challenge the Middle Fork decisions makers (I bet there are people in their ranks who monitor the Buzz) to give us a update as well.

If the Rangers have time to warn people about leaving tooth paste "sun flowers" on the shore, surely they have time to follow up and report on this violation!


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

My experience with the MF rangers has been all positive. They have been very responsive in helping us reclaim lost gear. They have also been flexible and reasonable when conditions were adverse.
They will handle this in an appropriate manner. They love the place as much as we do.
S


----------



## rgAHOLE (Jun 8, 2010)

*Got it*

I'm pretty sure that yellow Cat belongs to Cosurfgod. I think they were up that way around then. Sounds like something he would do. I'd report him and send him an angry PM.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*I am sure the MFS Rangers love the river a lot!*

I just want them to let us (the public) know how they handle this in the face violation of the rules most of us MFS boaters follow because it is the right thing to do for this jewel of a river. Might well be a positive incentive to some who would not otherwise follow the rules. 



sarahkonamojo said:


> My experience with the MF rangers has been all positive. They have been very responsive in helping us reclaim lost gear. They have also been flexible and reasonable when conditions were adverse.
> They will handle this in an appropriate manner. They love the place as much as we do.
> S


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

mkashzg said:


> If your not burnin gas your not havin fun! Get over it... There is a place for all!


You are the Taliban.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

kikii875 said:


> +1
> Years ago at Lee's Ferry I was starting a motor for the first time since it had been winterized. The cloud of blue smoke drifted downstream across the 15 rowing rigs that were there. It was beautiful.
> Now that I am a rower I still feel there is room for all.


+2 for motorboating.

There are so few rivers for motorboats and so many thay can't be on that we can. If they bug you, find a different river. Let them have thier fun on what rivers they still have.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Time to split the motor boating rafters into their own forum...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i like to motor boat......


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil U. said:


> Time to split the motor boating rafters into their own forum...


I too am a power boater, but I don't see that power boating has anything whatsoever to do with the topic of pouring shampoo and soap into the Middle Fork. As to a power boating forum, it already exists: BAYLINER® OWNERS' CLUB


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes there is a big difference between "power" boating and "motor" boating! And motorboat, hotsprings, and shapoo actually all go togerher just fine!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Time for the obvious...

Motorboat - YouTube


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

I hate to say it, but there are always going to be some idiots that have little respect for the river and less for the other people on it.

Vaguely related:

My group cleaned up 3 popped vinyl "rafts" and more than 2 dozen beer cans on the Lower Clackamas yesterday. We had land owners come down to the shore and ask to shake our hands.

There were endless trash/flip flop/beercan/water bottle piles mounting in all eddies. It was frustrating and sad. We could have spent the entire day just picking up trash.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Let's not knock motor boating; one of the life's simplest pleasures!

Good work on calling these ass clowns out on the buzz with photos. I wonder if they were out of staters? The rules regarding soap/straining dishwater, etc... are a lot different on the MFS than a desert environment like UT. It's still BS to trash a campsite no matter where you are.

I bet we'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Leaving your empties scattered at one of the finest hot springs in the west....pathetic. 

Turn in your rafts,losers.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*caspermike*



caspermike said:


> i like to motor boat......


I believe thats the funniest thing I've seen you post on here!


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Blue Falcon said:


> LMAO! They lather up pretty good.


 Put 1 shot of soft soap in a 5 gallon bucket, fill the bucket with water from the hose. The amount of suds is amazing! Soft soap is what they used. Getting the suds out of the raft was a big problem.dumping water on it made more suds! I had to get the raft out in the current and use the supper soaker for 3 miles down river. The off river cleaning was awfull,the stuff under the frame ,dry box & cooler took 8 hrs and alot of IBC. The group of scum bags are from the Spokane area. Hang em' high USFS!


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

slamkal said:


> I would have rowed over and transferred the slime into their boat and took a shit on their seats


 The guide did throw the trash in there boats.8) I think they craped in there own boats at Marbel.The guides told me one of the rafts surfed the big hole for 30 seconds. That might be why they needed soap in there shorts! Pew Pew Pew


----------

